# 1987 300zx Radio



## garagebohemian (Apr 16, 2004)

I have had an immaculate 1987 300zx since about 1994 with 25000 ORIGINAL miles. Just started having a weird problem with the radio/antenna, when the radio is on the AM mode, the antenna goes up fine, but when switched to FM mode, antenna goes down, and I get no reception. Does anyone know what could be causing the problem?


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

Wow I am kind of stumped. It could be a relay or better yet a short somewhere.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Didn't the first gen Zs have that dual-plex antennae system? There was the usual power antennae , and then there was also a wire wrap around the inside of the hatch window. It was supposed to be able to get reception no matter what. I'd say one of those antennaes was dead and possibly interfering with the operation of the other. Had any work done on the dash lately? That's the only other thing I can think of , besides maybe the antennae plugin popped out of the back or something. Its also possible maybe some little ant or something was crawling around in there and got fried and is now causing a short.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

you should just find a signal wire to put to it so it goes up when the car is turned on. Mine was completely broke when I got it- I just put a regular black antenna on and it works great- cost me 8 bucks at discount. You can get the replacement power ones for 45 there also.


----------

